# Professional Trade Trends



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Vladaar said:


> Hey guys what if any magazines and or news sites do you guys visit to keep up with latest electrical manufacturing trends and or news in general on your occupation.


I only follow this site, the other site is too far into the theory weeds for me. For the best news links, go to the controversial section, they only have the best, most reliable information available. Lol.


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

Developed in the 1830s and 1840s by Samuel Morse (1791-1872) and other inventors, the telegraph revolutionized long-distance communication. It worked by transmitting electrical signals over a wire laid between stations. In addition to helping invent the telegraph, Samuel Morse developed a code (bearing his name) that assigned a set of dots and dashes to each letter of the English alphabet and allowed for the simple transmission of complex messages across telegraph lines. In 1844, Morse sent his first telegraph message, from Washington, D.C., to Baltimore, Maryland; by 1866, a telegraph line had been laid across the Atlantic Ocean from the U.S. to Europe. Although the telegraph had fallen out of widespread use by the start of the 21st century, replaced by the telephone, fax machine and Internet, it laid the groundwork for the communications revolution that led to those later innovations.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

460 Delta said:


> I only follow this site, the other site is too far into the theory weeds for me. For the best news links, go to the controversial section, they only have the best, most reliable information available. Lol.


Same here, it's the only place I've found that has accurate info.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

You probably know this one.
www.ecmweb.com

Cowboy


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

Electrical Contractors Site
You don't have to buy the magazine you can just skim through it online.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Why is it that lineman always take the top prize in the annual photo contest?





__





The Electrical Worker Online


The monthly newspaper of the International Brotherhood of Electrical Workers, representing 750,000 workers throughout the United States and Canada. Breaking news and analysis from the largest electrical workers union in North America.



www.ibew.org


----------



## wannabetech (Nov 21, 2019)

Because they are the ones who make the world go ‘round. They are the grunts while the rest of the electricians are POGs (former marines will get the reference). Besides, who wants to see a picture of someone busing a handbender or triple nickel?


----------

